# Resident evil 4 for pc (english version) cutscene problem



## xPreatorianx (Jun 21, 2007)

Im having a problem with the cutscenes on RE4. They start but dont finish! Has anyone else had this problem and know a way to fix it? 


my specs:

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
GFX card: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
with windows xp!


----------



## exylum (Jul 9, 2007)

xPreatorianx said:


> Im having a problem with the cutscenes on RE4. They start but dont finish! Has anyone else had this problem and know a way to fix it?
> 
> my specs:
> 
> ...


same here any ideas?


----------



## exylum (Jul 9, 2007)

i know what the problem is but i'm not quite sure how to fix it. play a video from:
%gamedir%\Movie. For example r201s00.mpg. You'll see that the progress bar stops at the end but the video is still being played. This is why it crashes the game thinks like the progress bar - when it reaches the end the video ends. Didn't find any video software which could fix that. I'll try switching to other codecs.

EDIT1: doesn't work when i play under media player 10 but works under media player classic. there's hope.

EDIT2: installed k-lite 3.25 full codecs (of course after deleting all the previous) and it works like gold. problem solved.


----------

